# 5p a litre off V-Power at shell on the 14th Feb



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Petrol and Diesel V-Power only

http://www.shell.co.uk/home/content...e_road/fuels/v_power_pkg/valentine_promotion/


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sainsbury's is 6p/litre cheaper but with the offer and closer proximity of Shell I shall give the offer a go :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

What a shame I just put full tank yesterday...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh I will be nearly out by then, result.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Rubbing salt in the wounds,no Shell pumps up here


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Is V Power diesel any different to normal diesel? I always put the V Power petrol in my cars but with diesel don't they only do one type?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dammit, mines on 3 quarters of a tank. Have to do some running around tomorrow I think...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Teddy said:


> Is V Power diesel any different to normal diesel?


Some might say not Teddy but I`ve found engines run better


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Only run mine on vpower, Thanks for the heads up! :-D


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

My car drives like a dog on supermarket unleaded - only use super unleaded, I get a smoother drive and a few extra mpg to boot according to the trip computer.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Who says I never buy anything on Valentines day! It will be a full tank of V-Power for the Focus St3!!


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

£65 of V-power just the other day. Grrr

Nice find though.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I pay nearly 80 quid yesterday up to date I never pay as much to fill my car up .. :doublesho


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Excellent the tt is empty, i need to fill the cupra up tomorrow so I can get home from Cardiff but the good news is it will need filling up on Tuesday


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gonna make little difference to mine as it only ever gets 30litres to fill it as I won't let it get too low. But every little helps


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gutted! I put £50 in about an hour before this thread emerged.


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

ive just put £50 in mine at asda but i went to my local shell the other day and they didnt have the v-power diesel on any more unless they are changing hands like the other shell did round the corner


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Outstanding. My petrol light has just come on.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

FFS just spent over £70 on Momemtum 99 today! 

Brilliant offer though, although I'm not sure how much more Shell usually charge for V-Power?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Il only put a fiver in tonight then to get me through til tuesday


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

millns84 said:


> FFS just spent over £70 on Momemtum 99 today!
> 
> Brilliant offer though, although I'm not sure how much more Shell usually charge for V-Power?


Don't take much notice of petrol but diesel was £1.399 today and V-power derv was £1.479.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

All over that. Thanks!


Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Teddy said:


> Is V Power diesel any different to normal diesel? I always put the V Power petrol in my cars but with diesel don't they only do one type?


Is it not down to having biofuel additives or not.

Past two weeks from tesco with a shop over £100 got a voucher for 10p per litre off which is useful


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Will_G said:


> Is it not down to having biofuel additives or not.
> 
> Past two weeks from tesco with a shop over £100 got a voucher for 10p per litre off which is useful


I got those too (£60 shop though), promptly pinned them to the notice board in work for anyone else to use.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> I got those too (£60 shop though), promptly pinned them to the notice board in work for anyone else to use.


Emmm HELLO??!!!

Never a thought for your friend eh


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's another in the glove box, pm you address and I'll stick in the post.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

oh i just filled my car up!bugger!


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Alzak said:


> What a shame I just put full tank yesterday...


ME TOO:wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I got those too (£60 shop though), promptly pinned them to the notice board in work for anyone else to use.


Aha, asked exactly this question only last night, from what you are saying can I take it if you give your receipt to someone else they do not have to provide the club card associated with that receipt at the checkout?

PS also only just realised that £10 worth of Tesco club card vouchers = £40 worth of PizzaExpress vouchers!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I assume so, I always give them to other people as I use Shell fuel, they just scan the barcode afaik.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it discounted at the pumps or do I need a voucher, my shell garage don`t know?


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

that's a result, my car is mapped to run on v power and I didnt fuel up last night on the way home because I was running late. Light was flashing for about 5 miles so I am going to get my moneys worth out of that discount on tuesday


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Excellent the tt is empty, i need to fill the cupra up tomorrow so I can get home from Cardiff but the good news is it will need filling up on Tuesday


Don't fill up in Cardiff, Fill up in Newport and save 5ppl every time 

I'm not joking either, the depot is in Cardiff, and yet Newport is always cheaper 

Now I can go to Newport and save 10ppl, nice one Grizzle


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but is V-Power only worth putting in on an empty tank? What I mean is, my tank is roughly half full with cheap supermarket petrol. Will I still get the benefits of V-Power or will I be in effect, "watering down" quality fuel?

Hope that makes sense, but whenever I've used V-Power I've asked myself this question...

Cheers


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Jai said:


> Apologies if this is a stupid question, but is V-Power only worth putting in on an empty tank? What I mean is, my tank is roughly half full with cheap supermarket petrol. Will I still get the benefits of V-Power or will I be in effect, "watering down" quality fuel?
> 
> Hope that makes sense, but whenever I've used V-Power I've asked myself this question...
> 
> Cheers


if you dont use v power as a rule and want to use it as its 5p off as a one off then dont bother :driver:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah i'd agree with that Losi 8. 
If youre not a v-power card holder i wouldnt bother as a one off.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> Yeah i'd agree with that Losi 8.
> If youre not a v-power card holder i wouldnt bother as a one off.


Having a v-power card makes it worth while; does the card make your car go better?

Anyone been to a station today? Is it discounted at the pump...or??


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

The Shell by Leicester Racecourse was still running this offer this morning when I filled up. It's discounted at the pump. Tha card is just a points card.

HTH


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a normal shell card as I don't use enough fuel to qualify for a v-power one.

Down here v-power was the same price as regular which was awesome


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Bero said:


> Having a v-power card makes it worth while; does the card make your car go better?
> 
> Anyone been to a station today? Is it discounted at the pump...or??


Not only was the fuel discounted but they had a forecourt attendant who offered to fill the car for me... being British I said no thanks thinking he may expect a tip :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Bero said:


> Having a v-power card makes it worth while; does the card make your car go better?
> 
> Anyone been to a station today? Is it discounted at the pump...or??


lol of course it makes the car go better.

on a serious note you have to have been buying V-Power for several months to qualify which would indicate youre a regular user.
My point on this basis was that the odd tank of V here and there wont offer much other than a mild placebo effect. Neither does it make much difference in cars which arent mapped to take 99RON fuel (other than the long term cleaning abilities and associated emissions)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> lol of course it makes the car go better.
> 
> on a serious note you have to have been buying V-Power for several months to qualify which would indicate youre a regular user.
> My point on this basis was that the odd tank of V here and there wont offer much other than a mild placebo effect. Neither does it make much difference in cars which arent mapped to take 99RON fuel (other than the long term cleaning abilities and associated emissions)


I hope i'm getting the best from it! My car is mapped for 99 and v-power is used every week...but I don't have a card.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

From HotUKDeals sounds like lots of garages were advertising it but not actually dropping the price. Once even claming they had dropped the price even though the 'old' price had never been seen at the place.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Bero said:


> I hope i'm getting the best from it! My car is mapped for 99 and v-power is used every week...but I don't have a card.


Get a card, every few months I get a £10/£15 off voucher through the post depending on my usage!


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

I wondered why it was so bloody cheap. Glad i accidently drove into the wrong side of the forecourt, so had to put v-power in, 65 quids worth.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Bero said:


> I hope i'm getting the best from it! My car is mapped for 99 and v-power is used every week...but I don't have a card.


you should sort that out. give them a ring or mail and i'm sure they will review your useage and get you in the club.

you'll earn points quicker too, and your vouchers are worth more when redeemed against vpower.



> You can look forward to earning an extra point per litre when you choose Shell V-Power or Shell V-Power Diesel. There are other ways to earn too - you can get one point for every £1 you spend on selected Shell Helix products, 25 points for a Gold car wash service and 15 points for a Gold jet wash service.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Another 10p/l voucher going on the notice board in work tomorrow unless someone from here would rather have it??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Another 10p/l voucher going on the notice board in work tomorrow unless someone from here would rather have it??


Ahem... :argie:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh an the offer finished yesterday.. Gutted..was gettin quite fond of the 10p off instead of going to find its 10p on lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Ahem... :argie:


PM me your address again ya big pikey!! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

When I filled up the tank with V-power petrol I noticed a brand new BMW M3 convertible pull up at the forecourt.

I struck up a conversation with the owner while we were queueing up to pay at the till.

I was :doublesho to find out that he was filling up the M3 with unleaded and had no idea about the valentines shell offer or what benefits super unleaded had over unleaded.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tips said:


> When I filled up the tank with V-power petrol I noticed a brand new BMW M3 convertible pull up at the forecourt.
> 
> I struck up a conversation with the owner while we were queueing up to pay at the till.
> 
> I was :doublesho to find out that he was filling up the M3 with unleaded and had no idea about the valentines shell offer or what benefits super unleaded had over unleaded.


yeh its a bit of a shame that, running an M3 on 95 wont do it no harm but it would run better burn fuel better and drive a whole load better...

ah well.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I know - I told him to try super unleaded next time - his car was built and tuned for it, people eh?


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

It's not that big of a deal to be honest, despite being tuned for 98-99 Octane and such, the BMW engineers would have made sure it still ran well on 95, so that people who don't know (like him) can still enjoy the car


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tips said:


> When I filled up the tank with V-power petrol I noticed a brand new BMW M3 convertible pull up at the forecourt.
> 
> I struck up a conversation with the owner while we were queueing up to pay at the till.
> 
> I was :doublesho to find out that he was filling up the M3 with unleaded and had no idea about the valentines shell offer or what benefits super unleaded had over unleaded.


Most don't give a monkeys about it as long as it's petrol.

95RON in an M3 is like feeding a lion Pedigree Chum - It'll live but it won't do much roaring


----------

